# Dark Land (300l) - Now with FTS of the first days.



## Pedro Rosa (24 Feb 2015)

*DARK LAND (300l)*

*SETUP*

*Aquarium 120x50x50cm*

*Date: *12/1/2015 a 1/2/2015

*Filter: *
Eheim Professionel 3
DoAqua Violet Glass Outflow 17 mm (Lilly Pipe)
DoAqua Violet Glass Inflow 17 mm (Lilly Pipe)

*Heating:*
Eheim Jager 200 w

*CO2*
TMC 567g Pressurized, Solenoid Valve
TMC Aquagrow Difuser

*Lights*
Aquaeden Mas-Was Leds (4x30w) (a partir do 8º dia)

*Substrate*
Aquasoil, Power Sand, Penac P, Penac W, Tourballime

*Hardscape*
~70 Kg Black Ryou Stone
~1 Kg basal gravel
~1 Kg schist gravel
Wood caught on nature 9 months before

*Plants:*
Hemianthus callitrichoides ('Cuba')
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'
Echinodorus tenellus 'Green'
Taxiphyllum 'Spiky'
Bucelhalandra Mini Chatherine
Bucelhalandra Brownie Metallica
Bucelhalandra Black Velvet
Plagiochila Integerrima
Amblystegiaceae Manaus “Queen Moss”

*Description:*
This is one more aquarium that gave me a great headache. Difficult to get the hardscape like i wanted and not an easy one to maintain.
I like the left side very much since the beginning. The right side it needs to grow…

Lots of dark stones and black gravel gives the name to the aquarium.
Hardscape have a large impact on the full setup.

I’m not using stem plants but i’m testing one plant from Wabi-Kuza II (can be viewed on the Journals) at the back.

Fertilisation since the end of first week. Two 50% partial water changes per week.

My filter have 2x Bio Rio and 1x Equo Stilla.

Lights are great: the new Aquaeden leds! Will put some photos in the near future.

At the 8º day i put 20 Amano Shrimps.
At the 17º day diatoms appeared.

*Some tests (17/2):*
PH: 6,5
KH: 8
GH: 10
NO3: 5 mg/l
NO2: 0,5mg/l
Fe: 0,5 mg/l
PO4: 0,03 mg/l
NH4/NH3: 0,5 Mg/l


*Pictures:*

And now for some detailed photos. Some full photos and a step-by-step video in the future.

2015.01.17:
With some help 










2015.01.18:













2015.01.19:





2015.01.25:





2015.01.30:





2015.01.31:





2015.02.01:

















2015.02.08:













2015.02.15:













2015.02.18:





2015.02.19:





2015.02.22:

















Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## ADA (24 Feb 2015)

Looks fantastic, any chance of a FTS?


----------



## JamieB (24 Feb 2015)

Your scapes never cease to amaze me Pedro, I am in awe every time I see them. Your tanks have been a constant source of inspiration for myself. Hope to see a full tank shot soon!


----------



## roadmaster (24 Feb 2015)

Would just about fly over and pick you up to come here to U.S. and attach some moss to some wood for me (look's great)
But my arm's are too sore from shoveling snow.
My own attempt's at attaching moss have been well,,, much less attractive.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys.



roadmaster said:


> Would just about fly over and pick you up to come here to U.S. and attach some moss to some wood for me (look's great)
> But my arm's are too sore from shoveling snow.
> My own attempt's at attaching moss have been well,,, much less attractive.



 it's much more dificult if moss is tied with wood in place (like i've done it). It you tied it outside it'll be much easier... Good luck, no intention of going to the States on the next months


----------



## nduli (24 Feb 2015)

Pedro, great photography lovely teasers but with ada on this one need the fts.
Ps nice looking moss by the way.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Feb 2015)

First class all the way, subscribed.


----------



## limz_777 (25 Feb 2015)

would that wood rot in the tank ?


----------



## allan angus (25 Feb 2015)

another stunner pedro id like to see full tank photo as well


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (26 Feb 2015)

And the embers?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Feb 2015)

limz_777 said:


> would that wood rot in the tank ?



Hopefully no, let's wait and see. I have it on the other one (Lost Nature) for more then two months with no problem, but it's still early. However my layout doesn't go behind 9 months, so...



Robert H. Tavera said:


> And the embers?



Embers went back to the store. I'll get a new school of fish in the next 2 or 3 weeks.

Pedro.


----------



## limz_777 (26 Feb 2015)

I see, that wood sure looks good


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (28 Feb 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Embers went back to the store. I'll get a new school of fish in the next 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> Pedro.



 .

let's wait, for sure you'll choose a nice school


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (28 Feb 2015)

Can you tell more about headache from this tank and why it's hard to maintain? Too much wood everywhere?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Feb 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Can you tell more about headache from this tank and why it's hard to maintain? Too much wood everywhere?



Hi Alex, it was difficult to put and glue together all the stones on the right side (not visible on the pictures) and the disposition of the wood at the left side so that it could make some sense and a good depth.
Now the headache is, like you say, wood everywhere  But going well.
Many diatoms at this time.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Mar 2015)

Day 36, five weeks.

Cuba is growing very well, like i thought it would.
Spiky is attaching very well to the wood.
Monte Carlo is also growing very well on rocks.

Lets wait and see what the next two months will be 

Some photos...


----------



## banthaman.jm (9 Mar 2015)

Really liking you tank, I agree with ADA some fts would be great...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Mar 2015)

Team Aquaeden is preparing a Workshop on Aquarium Photography. Meanwhile here are some macro shots from this aquarium


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

That moss is looking awesome


----------



## george dicker (16 Mar 2015)

looking forward to this one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2015)

Hi Pedro, Stunning  Great photos too


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Mar 2015)

Guys, some more Macro photos from last saturday night.
They were taken with my Canon 60D and Francisco Matos lens Canon Macro 100mm 2.8L do Francisco. Amazing lens.
Great pearling all over.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Aug 2015)

Guys, this is the time to start sharing some more pictures of this setup 

This was the first aquarium that i didn't shared since the beginning due some contests restrictions.
There has been some posts on Facebook about this and i sincerely don't agree with that but entered that "spirit" also 
If we don't share, we also don't learn because no one will be sharing anything.
So... let's continue to support Forums around the world and post some more.

Starting up...

Some of the photos i'll be sharing are the same ones as before. I make the repetition to make things clear.

First some different things on the setup (regarding the first post): new plants that will only be visible on future posts:  Rotala Rotundifolia; Hydrocotyle Verticilata; Ludwigia Arcuata; Araguaia.
The difuser is also from ADA and not TMC like i used on the first weeks.

This was the aquarium that *gave me more work to set up and maintain*.
It was *hard work to assemble all the stones and wood*.
It was *hard work to maintain because of the mosses trimming*... trimming *almost every week* while taking the water out.

The general idea is to have a large slope (on the right) with large pieces of wood filled with moss and a valley with plenty of moss on the wood on the left.

In front and in three paths to the rear (two of them under the big hill) there is no substrate but black basalt gravel with some plants (sp. mini, cuba, monte carlo, tunnels green, etc).

Lets go for the pictures ... it all starts 15 days before the aqua is filled !!! It took a little more than that to make this hardscape like i wanted.

















Like before (Forsaken World and Lost Nature) i used silicone for rocks.

























Below the main substrate i used fertile substrate and some super-special-magical-wonderful powders:





































... finally the result is becoming to be visible...





... ready for some wood work. All wood from beachs in Portugal, near Cascais. They were left in the sun and rain for 8 months.





































At this time I was a little confused not knowing if this kind of layout would give me too much work to maintain with mosses... and if it was becoming too complicated.













Finally i was able to start tying all mosses... lots of work!

















(*continues on next post because i can only post 40 images per post* )


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Aug 2015)

(*continuing last post*)

Aquarium was on "dry start" for some days because i didn't had some black gravel i wanted and some plants.





































Finally it was almost time to fill...

























Before filling i used some black basalt gravel at the front along with some broken rocks.





























One FTS of the aquarium filled with water.





Seven days later...













Some details:





























... and for now this is only what I have  From the start until day 8.
I'll continue to update this topic on the next days/weeks. Lots of photos to choose and PP.

As usual on my topics there is a video 
This is the first one of an entire series.

Step-by-step:



Enjoy and thanks for reading/watching.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2015)

Amazing...since your first scape here there has been this almost incomprehensible outpouring of artistic talent...stop it...I'm sure it's not allowed...
...Seriously keep it coming...I can't wait to see this mature...


----------



## Andy D (18 Aug 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!

You have such an amazing skill!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 Aug 2015)

Very grim landscape. Like scorched earth. I suppose later it was more green and not so dark anymore?
Interesting to see: you've used the same approach with glue in your recent tanks. It made unusual effect.

I hope your ranking in contest(s) with such interesting work is high. It should be, I'm sure


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Aug 2015)

just amazing. great skills you have.


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Aug 2015)

Very sculptural! Loved every picture!


----------



## banthaman.jm (19 Aug 2015)

Stunning....


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Aug 2015)

Hi Pedro, Simply stunning Wonderful video too


----------



## JamieB (19 Aug 2015)

Absolutely amazing. As always.


----------



## roadmaster (19 Aug 2015)

Makes me acutely aware that I'm still just kickin the rock down the road.
Good job.!


----------



## alto (19 Aug 2015)

As always ... stunning!
Your attention to detail is what makes it all come together, your video shows that same care 

Very much worth the wait


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Aug 2015)

Thank you very much for all you kind words.
I'll be posting more photos very soon. Just need the time to choose and make some pos-production.


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Aug 2015)

Outstanding work....


----------



## James O (20 Aug 2015)

That is an epic slope

What's the foam you use?  Is it buoyant?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Aug 2015)

James O said:


> That is an epic slope
> 
> What's the foam you use?  Is it buoyant?



James, i hope i'm not making a mistake telling you that is "Polystyrene", a material used to isolate walls in construction.
It's glued like you can see in the movie because it's buoyant!

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Aug 2015)

Time for some more updates of the following days...

Luckily i had no issues with the cuba and moss growing. Only a few days of some diatoms, as usual, that went away almost immediately (with caridinas helping).





























This was the day that some Bucephalandras arrived from Vasteq. They are not cheap nor big but fortunately they had a good adaptation.









With only 18 days the growing was real good and moss was beginning to look real nice.





















A "in situ" photo...





Another FTS with 22 days.





































Now with 37 days...

















































(continues on the next post)


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Aug 2015)

The following pics are from day 43. Some nice macros with the beautiful Canon 100mm 2.8.









































Another FTS with 45 days...





And two photos form two Bucelhalandras...









FTS from day 52













FTS again from some days later...





... some details ...





















For ending this post a FTS from day 59.





Some more photos and videos soon.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (22 Aug 2015)

Wonderful work...
Stunning photos.
You are a Pro Pedro.


----------



## JacksonL (22 Aug 2015)

Simply beautiful. A stunning bit of art.


----------



## parotet (22 Aug 2015)

Thank you for sharing all your tips regarding the hardscape design, really useful. This tank is stunning, as usual Pedro. I agree with Luis, you are in another level

Jordi


----------



## AquamaniacUK (22 Aug 2015)

The scape is simply amazing.
Something so beautiful thruly deserves to be admired.
It must be amazing going home in the end of the day and relax looking at that.


----------



## alex08 (22 Aug 2015)

Just stunning !


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Aug 2015)

Thank You Guys!!!



parotet said:


> Thank you for sharing all your tips regarding the hardscape design, really useful. This tank is stunning, as usual Pedro. I agree with Luis, you are in another level
> Jordi



hehe, No I'm not  I just made a huge effort to make something different. It's GREAT to me that so many people are liking it and sharing it on Facebook.



AquamaniacUK said:


> The scape is simply amazing.
> Something so beautiful thruly deserves to be admired.
> It must be amazing going home in the end of the day and relax looking at that.



In some days i'll post a "in situ" photo (that one was one of the few that i shared on FB some weeks ago) that i love very much.
The last video will also have some images of the whole aquarium and the place in my living room.


----------



## Crawdaddy (23 Aug 2015)

Hi Pedro,

Another great looking tank. The detail in it is amazing. Congratulations! 

I was wondering about the silicon you use. I was thinking to do something similar for an upcoming scape. Do you find it easy to remove when you break down the scape?

CD


----------



## The_Iceman (23 Aug 2015)

I have to admit Pedro, I love your tanks.

You posted this one in the Nordic Scapers group on Facebook a couple of days ago and I had to look up some of your previous work!
I can only repeat what has already been said... you are a Pro!


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Aug 2015)

Fantastic...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Aug 2015)

Crawdaddy said:


> Hi Pedro,
> Another great looking tank. The detail in it is amazing. Congratulations!
> I was wondering about the silicon you use. I was thinking to do something similar for an upcoming scape. Do you find it easy to remove when you break down the scape?
> CD



Well 95% was removed easily. Then you have those bits that are difficult but no serious problems. I'ts better to try not to glue many things to the glass...



The_Iceman said:


> I have to admit Pedro, I love your tanks.
> You posted this one in the Nordic Scapers group on Facebook a couple of days ago and I had to look up some of your previous work!
> I can only repeat what has already been said... you are a Pro!



Thanks. I'll keep om making some PP to the photos and will upload more on the next days.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Aug 2015)

Time for some more photos from Day 61 to Day 120… next time i’ll post i think i’ll post everything else.

Fortunately i had no major problems with this aquarium. Very lucky and proud for making this grow better then i wished (trim, trim, trim…).
My fertilisation was based on EI and at some point i was giving more then suggested by Tom. At a later time i’ll change it but i’ll describe that in due time.

I think that the growth rate can be seen mainly on the Full Tank Shots I show.

First some macros:






I wished that Cuba could start falling from the slope, without lifting up from the substrate. Lots of work for getting that done.
One important note: when it gets to difficult to get Cuba on Substrate, you can trim it and them get some metal “clips” inserting one end of the clip on one side and the other some cm apart. With that you can get it on the substrate and let the roots grow stronger again because it was trimmed and get more light. At a later trim the clips can get out (or not).








A FTS for Day 70





This is Monte Carlo. It's on two or three places at the front. I used MC at the front because the leafs are bigger then Cuba (at the back). A great depth of field can be achieved:





Some shots with a Canon 6D and a 24mm from different angles:











An update on one of the Buces:





A FTS for Day 85 - lots of green… very little red, that would partially change in the future.





Some details:





Some “in situ” photos… It’s nice to see this when entering the living room…








A FTP for Day 106… overgrown 





Details of the right side… 6 spieces of plants 





My beautiful Simulans:











Another “in situ” (made of 6 photos):





The same Buce growing very well…





Queen Moss from Vasteq. Beautiful and easy moss.





Rotala Colorata:





Cuba near the top of the water:





After the photos a *little video of 4 min* with some maintenance and nice transitions beetween images with weeks apart.



Thanks for watching.


----------



## The_Iceman (25 Aug 2015)

The tanks, your home, the images the videos... the whole composition! Just fabulous! 

May I ask you which cam you are using + lens?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (25 Aug 2015)

Queen moss is quite a weed! It tends to attach everywhere, very easy attached to any hardscape, to the point where it's hard to get it rid off. Nice plant, but I can imagine how hard to trim all those mosses.

Such great tank requires a lot of maintenance. Kudos to your hard work!


----------



## AHJAK (25 Aug 2015)

Pedro, can you tell me the value of EI?


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> The tanks, your home, the images the videos... the whole composition! Just fabulous!



I think Chris has covered it. I absolutely agree!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Aug 2015)

Another stunner Pedro, love the fact you have such quick turnarounds 
keep it up fella, awesome work.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Aug 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> The tanks, your home, the images the videos... the whole composition! Just fabulous!
> May I ask you which cam you are using + lens?



Thanks Chris. Normally I use a Canon 60D with a 17-85mm but at times I can use some other equipment like the 100mm f/2.8. On these last photos some of them were taken with a Canon 6D + 24mm borrowed from Canon Portugal for a workshop (so I took some at home also ).
I also use the extension tube for macros (most of my macros). 



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Queen moss is quite a weed! It tends to attach everywhere, very easy attached to any hardscape, to the point where it's hard to get it rid off. Nice plant, but I can imagine how hard to trim all those mosses.
> Such great tank requires a lot of maintenance. Kudos to your hard work!



Right Alexander! A great moss for wood.
Love your tanks also!!! Those plants, those colors... huge work you have also.



AHJAK said:


> Pedro, can you tell me the value of EI?



Sure. Ready? 

This is my recipe:
500 ml water
KNO3 - 45g        
KH2PO4 - 6g    
K2SO4 - 32g
MgSO4,7H2O - 35g   

Start dosing 25ml x3 week. Gives me:
NO3 (EI advises 20ppm) - for each 25ml ->  6,9 ; so 3x week = 20,7
PO4 (EI advises 3ppm) - for each 25ml ->  1,0 ; so 3x week =3,1
K (EI advises 30ppm) - for each 25ml ->   8,4 ; so 3x week =25,1
Mg (EI advises10ppm)  - for each 25ml ->    0,9 ; so 3x week = 2,6

At the second/third month i was giving 40 ml  A lot!
Only made tests on the first months to know if i was giving enough. After upgrading the value and made some tests again i stopped making tests. Don't make test for the last 3 or 4 months.

I'm a relaxed guy with my aquariums. BUT I do strictly 1x water change 50% per week (sunday morning) and macro/micro/macro/micro/macro/micro every week except Saturday.
I don't have a precise balance (balance or scales? What's the best english word?) - I use the kitchen one  So i can put 8g and not 6g of KH2PO4.... but who cares? Tom & Clive way of thinking works for me 
Oh! I also use some times ADA Green Gain (after trimming) and Phyton GIT every Water Change (both of them a little less then ADA suggests ... they don't come cheap ).

One interesting experience i'm making. For the last 6 weeks i stopped giving macros and made a recipe only with K2SO4, so i was only giving K. Why? Trying to get a better red from Rotala Colorata. It worked but not as much as i would like 
No algae except very little BBA on some wood that you can see only in macro shots or video.
The growth rate is also a bit slower but everything is healthy.
For others that are reading this, the aquarium had already almost 6 months when i tried that and i watched very careful what was happening on the first weeks. It's not common and could lead so algae outbreak. So don't blame me if you do it  I have ADA Powersand & Aquasoil (important note).
I gave micros like before.

Was that clear?



Andy D said:


> I think Chris has covered it. I absolutely agree!





Iain Sutherland said:


> Another stunner Pedro, love the fact you have such quick turnarounds
> keep it up fella, awesome work.



Thanks


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Aug 2015)

Hi pedro, wonderful tank as always 

Is there any reason for such a low dose of Mg compared to EI?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Aug 2015)

Pedro, do you use other "micro" or trace elements despite MgSO4? In my tanks I found that red plants positively react on increased level of PO4 comparing to NO3 (you already had that) and additional Fe.

Also, I noticed quite big heater in your tank. That's not big problem in big tank, but in my 60L I want to get it off the tank to have more space for scape itself, but unfortunately can't have external heater (Hydor, but also it has bad reputation, so additional temp controller is a must, IMO). Have you ever considered switch to external heater?


----------



## Dantrasy (26 Aug 2015)

I'd love to see a pic of your back lighting, thanks.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Aug 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Hi pedro, wonderful tank as always
> Is there any reason for such a low dose of Mg compared to EI?



I don't have problems with low GH.
I know that this is doesn't tell me 100% sure that i don't need Mg (because GH is also Ca) but knowing the quality of water in my area i started to give lower values and don't really see any lack of it.



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Pedro, do you use other "micro" or trace elements despite MgSO4? In my tanks I found that red plants positively react on increased level of PO4 comparing to NO3 (you already had that) and additional Fe.
> Also, I noticed quite big heater in your tank. That's not big problem in big tank, but in my 60L I want to get it off the tank to have more space for scape itself, but unfortunately can't have external heater (Hydor, but also it has bad reputation, so additional temp controller is a must, IMO). Have you ever considered switch to external heater?



Yes. For the last 4 or 5 setups i've been using Chelated Trace Elements from Aquariumplantfooduk but have ordered this week the Drak Micros. I've been reading some good stuff about it.
I also used (every now and then) ADA ECA but when i started with the experiment i described it was over and i still don't have it.
In Lost Nature you can't find an heater  I use an Hydor and i know about the problems they're having but had no issue for the last 8 month (I bought it in December).
For this one i wanted a filter with heating so i never had the will to buy an external one. The heater is already out  (summer...)


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Aug 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> I'd love to see a pic of your back lighting, thanks.



No problem. I'll try to do it tonight.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Aug 2015)

HI Pedro, Simply Exquisite Scape Loved the Maintenance Video


----------



## Mark Green (26 Aug 2015)

That is one stunning scape and pictures you have there, so jealous of the plant health I thought I felt a tear coming
Always love a good vid, how much time do you take with pictures, processing,  uploading, editing ect? I take it your using soft water?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Aug 2015)

Mark Green said:


> That is one stunning scape and pictures you have there, so jealous of the plant health I thought I felt a tear coming
> Always love a good vid, how much time do you take with pictures, processing,  uploading, editing ect? I take it your using soft water?



Mark,

It's different every time  The videos i taped them thru the aquascape life and only made the videos in August. Maybe between 5-6 hours to some 12 hours in each of the videos, if i put all the working hours i made on several days.
Pictures i choose them, then import the RAW images and i only make some adjustments in Camera Raw (Photoshop). Afterwards i only put the signature (they appear mysteriously on sites and FB every now and then ) and export them to 1440x960, upload to Google Picasa and post them here and on a portuguese forum to annoy UKAPS users  ... and on FB. 

I use tap water! Like i said before i like to keep this simple... i don't believe i could carry bottles of water from the supermarket...


----------



## twg (26 Aug 2015)

Bravo


----------



## Mark Green (30 Aug 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Mark,
> 
> It's different every time  The videos i taped them thru the aquascape life and only made the videos in August. Maybe between 5-6 hours to some 12 hours in each of the videos, if i put all the working hours i made on several days.
> Pictures i choose them, then import the RAW images and i only make some adjustments in Camera Raw (Photoshop). Afterwards i only put the signature (they appear mysteriously on sites and FB every now and then ) and export them to 1440x960, upload to Google Picasa and post them here and on a portuguese forum to annoy UKAPS users  ... and on FB.
> ...



Loving the work, the time and effort you put into your scape's really is fantastic.

Only tap water, great know im more jealous..


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Sep 2015)

Almost the end of the road for this one.
Here is a small video with the evolution in several days in just a minute.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Sep 2015)

Hi Pedro, Fantastic Video


----------



## Aeropars (2 Sep 2015)

Thats a stunning tank and you have such confidence to put that tank together knowing its going to work. If I'd have done that it would be a guaranteed disaster 

What video editing software are you using there? I love the text breaking up at the start. I'd like to get that for myself!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 Sep 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Sure. Ready?
> 
> This is my recipe:
> 500 ml water
> ...



Hi Pedro,

What can I say that has not already been said by everyone else, amazing scape, beautiful photography and video work, absolutely stunning. I like the stage at the half way point best, towards the end your dedication and obvious success lead to a situation where the plants do so well that the original concept begins to disappear. On the odd occaision where I have had some success, it was almost as if I wish I could freeze the development so that it stays at the optimum level for ever, but then that would be too easy wouldn't it.

Just a quick question on your EI dosing regime, from the figures above what is the significance of the (7H2O) bit at the end of the MgSO4?

Keep up the brilliant work!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (2 Sep 2015)

Your videos become the more and more cool and professional, from technical side. And of course - your content (read: tank) is amazing.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Sep 2015)

Aeropars said:


> Thats a stunning tank and you have such confidence to put that tank together knowing its going to work. If I'd have done that it would be a guaranteed disaster
> 
> What video editing software are you using there? I love the text breaking up at the start. I'd like to get that for myself!



It gave me a lot of work!
I use Adobe Premiere CC but that "breaking text" i've done with Adobe Keynote (kind of PowerPoint) and exported to video.
Funny... a new "exploding text" will appear on the next, and last, movie 



REDSTEVEO said:


> Hi Pedro,
> What can I say that has not already been said by everyone else, amazing scape, beautiful photography and video work, absolutely stunning. I like the stage at the half way point best, towards the end your dedication and obvious success lead to a situation where the plants do so well that the original concept begins to disappear. On the odd occaision where I have had some success, it was almost as if I wish I could freeze the development so that it stays at the optimum level for ever, but then that would be too easy wouldn't it.
> 
> Just a quick question on your EI dosing regime, from the figures above what is the significance of the (7H2O) bit at the end of the MgSO4?
> ...



Thanks Steve. Don't know if you saw the posts on my FB timeline about the IAPLC placement but one of the bad things that many people say is that the moss grew too much. It's right! That's why you liked it half way.

That was a copy-past error from my excel sheet where i have the dosages, etc. Sorry 



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Your videos become the more and more cool and professional, from technical side. And of course - your content (read: tank) is amazing.



Alexander, IMHO the next and last one is the best  ... kind like the last one of Lost Nature.


----------



## Aeropars (3 Sep 2015)

Pedro Rosa said:


> It gave me a lot of work!
> I use Adobe Premiere CC but that "breaking text" i've done with Adobe Keynote (kind of PowerPoint) and exported to video.
> Funny... a new "exploding text" will appear on the next, and last, movie



Isn't that Apple Keynote? I've not heard of Adobe Keynote before!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Sep 2015)

Aeropars said:


> Isn't that Apple Keynote? I've not heard of Adobe Keynote before!



Yes, of course  I wrote "Adobe Premiere" and then ... the same! Sorry, it's Apple Keynote  Like I said it's like Microsoft Powerpoint, I just used it for the animation.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





REDSTEVEO said:


> Just a quick question on your EI dosing regime, from the figures above what is the significance of the (7H2O) bit at the end of the MgSO4?


It is the <"water of crystallization">.

What ever it says on the container, all magnesium sulphate will be <"Epsom Salts" - MgSO4.7H2O">.

MgSO4 is <"hygroscopic">, which means that it will absorb atmospheric moisture into the crystals, until it reaches the stable heptahydrate MgSO4.7H2O.

The only way of keeping it as anhydrous MgSO4 is to heat it, drive off the water, and then store the MgSO4 in a desiccator.

It makes quite a difference to the magnesium content. The <"RMM"> of anhydrous MgSO4 is 120.4g, and the <"RAM"> of magnesium is 24.3, making the magnesium content 24.3/120.4 = 22% Mg.

For MgSO4.7H2O you need to add 7 x (2+16) = 126, giving you an RMM of 120.4 + 126 = 246.5, so the percentage magnesium in "Epsom Salts" is 24.3/246.5 = 9.9% Mg.

cheers Darrel


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Sep 2015)

Hi Darrel,

Thanks for the detailed reply, I have to confess it makes not one iota of sense to me, I glazed over after the third line
I notice the MgSo4 that I buy from Fluid Essentials is in a different format than the Epsom Salts, it is much larger crystals and is sort of 'see through' wheras the Epsom salts is a fine white powder.

I don't want to hijack Pedro's thread here with a discussion on MgSo4 I just wanted to know if he was using a different form of MgSO4 than the rest of us dosing EI.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (4 Sep 2015)

I thought i made some mistake when made copy-paste for my Excel some years ago, because we only say "MgSO4 normally. Darrel gave us a superb explanation! 
Have no knowledge to follow your reply  ... sorry!


----------



## dw1305 (4 Sep 2015)

Hi all,





REDSTEVEO said:


> I have to confess it makes not one iota of sense to me, I glazed over after the third line


Most of it just detail, the important thing is that *it doesn't matter what it says on the container, in use it is MgSO4.7H2O, *and this means that it contains *10% magnesium.  *


REDSTEVEO said:


> I notice the MgSo4 that I buy from Fluid Essentials is in a different format than the Epsom Salts, it is much larger crystals and is sort of 'see through' wheras the Epsom salts is a fine white powder.


 It is usually the other way around with salts, anhydrous salts are white and powdery and the hydrated forms more "glassy", and sometimes coloured (like "copper sulphate" CuSO4.5H2O, the anhydrous CuSO4 is white). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Pedro Rosa (4 Sep 2015)

... Lets start to close this Aquarium ...

*IAPLC #467*... great place  (insert other sad smiles please)...

The "two" final images.

1)The one I sent to IAPLC (still missing Rotala Rotundifolia, Ludwigia Arcuata, Hygrophila Araguaia e Hydrocotyle Verticillata)






2) The one sent to IIAC, EAPLC and AGA.





And finally the last video, from Day 181... A video much like the last one of Lost Nature.



Pedro.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Sep 2015)

Epic video!
Honestly, I like second final photo more. First one is a bit bare at left side.
Many thanks for sharing such beauty!


----------



## Andy D (4 Sep 2015)

Superb! 

The video really shows of the tank far more than the photos.


----------



## AHJAK (5 Sep 2015)

Pedro, this is just perfect. I can not wait your next scape ...


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2015)

Great scape again Pedro, maybe it was a little too different to be placed higher?
Great work again though, i love all your tanks, photos and videos


----------

